# Gear ratio and current draw question



## kindred (Jan 12, 2008)

well i just took another stab at it, and this time i used the diameter of the wheel to find the max speed.

Wheel dia = 16inch
C = d * pie = 50.27 inch = 4.189 ft
RPM motor = RPMm = 2400
RPM wheel = RPMw = 2400 / gear ratio = 2400 / 4.66
RPMw = 515.02
Tk = distance kart moves in 1 min = RPMw * C = 2157.42
MPH = (Tk / 5280) * 60 = 24.52
KPH = 39.461 

After this calc and what I recall (that rpm is related to voltage), the main problem I seem to be having is the current draw I believe, I assume the current draw is related to the amount of weight and gear ratio. Is there a formula out there that address the current draw in this manner?

The search continues 

Thank you.


----------

